# Simple classical violin pieces.



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

SO i play guitar, have been for four years so i have fast&accurate fingers and good musical ear. 
How long it would take to learn to play simple classical pieces on violin?
If you play violin how long it took before you were able to play it?

After listening to more violin based music i just can't resist, also seeing great violinist buskers playing on Helsinki they look so cool.

But i have limited time in my life at the moment and so many things i wana&have to do so any kinda advice about the subject is appreciated.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I came to the violin in my 30s after I learned the guitar in my pre teens. I took lessons for the violin. I took two exams for the violin. I was serious about learning. A year later I started to play in a local amateur orchestra, and two years later another bigger and better orchestra. 

You could probably learn twinkle twinkle little star in an hour after staring, your milliage will vary. I played the Bach Am violin concerto about two years after starting. 

There is lots of this kind of discussion over in the string section and beginner section of this forum. 

There are three big hurdles when switching from guitar to violin: the guitar strings are tuned in fourths, the violin in fifths, you have to bow a violin and co-ordinate that, and intonation as there are no frets on the guitar to do it for you.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Though I don't play guitar, I would say that the transition from guitar to violin would probably be more difficult than you think. You might have fast and furious fingers from playing guitar but the hardest thing by far about playing the violin are the mechanics you have to deal with involving the bow hand. Plus, you've learned how to play quickly with your hand in a guitar playing position, but your hand will be in a totally different position when you play the violin which is going to change how your ligaments and what-not work to achieve quick playing. So the nimble fingers you have while playing guitar won't necessarily translate perfectly over to violin.


----------

